# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Anau Medeniyeti

## ceydaaa

*Anau ve Konur Tepe
*

d.jpgİtalyan bilim adamı Raphael Pumpelly bugünkü Türkmenistan sınırları içindeki Aşkabatın güney-doğusunda yer alan Anau bölgesinde 60 yıllık bir çalışma yapmıştır. Pumpellynin Anaudaki çalışması onun bütün hayatını kapsamaktadır. Yaptığı bu çalışmayı Explorations in Türkistan adlı eserinde 1904 yılında yayınlamıştır. Türkistanın Aşkabat civarındaki Anau bölgesinde ve Anau kazılarında Pumpellye eşlik eden E.Huntingtonun da Taklamakan çölünün doğu ve güney kısımlarında yaptıkları araştırmalar bu sahaların prehistorik devirlerde kuvvetli ve ilerlemiş bir medeniyet alanı olduklarını ispat etmiştir.

R.Pumpelly yönetimindeki bilimsel kurul Anauda biri kuzeyde diğeri güneyde olmak üzere iki kurganda (toprak mezar) kazı yapmıştır. Bunlardan daha eski olan kuzey kurganı kazısı Orta Asyanın prehistorik devirlerini aydınlatması itibariyle çok önemli sonuçlar vermiştir. Bu kurganda birbiri üzerine kurulu iki kültür devresine ait iki tabaka bulunmuştur. Pumpelly bunları birinci kültür (Anau I) ve ikinci kültür (Anau II) tabakaları diye ayırmaktadır. Bunlardan alt katta bulunan kültür tabakası, elde edilen eserlere göre eneolitik devir medeniyetine ve milattan önce en aşağı 6000 sene evveline ait bulunmaktadır. Bu tabakada kerpiçten yapılmış evler, el ile işlenmiş boyalı seramikler ile beraber, örme sanatının varlığını gösteren birçok eserler bulunmuştur. Bu tabakadaki kazı aynı zamanda bu devirlerde Türkistanda arpa, buğday gibi hububat ziraatının yüksek seviyede gelişmiş olduğunu göstermiştir.

Duerstin keşfine göre, at, öküz, koyun, domuz gibi hayvanların ehlileştirilmesi de bu kültür devresinde olmuştur. Bu ilk devirde, çok nadir olmak üzere bakıra da tesadüf olunmuş ise de kurşun ve kalay eseri görülememiştir. Kuzey kurganında Anau I. Kültürü üzerinde Anau II. Kültürünü oluşturan halkın, Anau I. Kültürü yaşatanlara bağlı oldukları anlaşılmaktadır. Anau IIde bakır eserler ve eşyalar daha çoktur. Fakat bu kültür devresinde kalay mevcuttur. El ile işlenmiş seramik sanatı daha iyi geliştiği gibi nakışlar, Lapis Lacuri de bu tabakada çok bol şekilde bulunmuştur. Anau I. devrinde mevcut olan hayvanlara bu devirde çoban köpeği de eklenmiştir. Anau II. Kültür devresi kuraklık zamanında bitmiştir.

Anaunun en eski kültürünü yaşatan Anau I daha eski olan bir medeniyetin uzun devirlere ait oluşum eseridir. Anau I ve Anau IIden her ikisinin de şehir hayatını, buğday ve arpa ziraatını bilen daha eski bir medeniyetin mirası oldukları şüphesizdir.

Orta Asyanın bu ilk medeniyetinin temelini atan insanlar buzullar devrinde bu bölgede kapalı bir halde kalarak medeni ilerlemelerde bulunmuşlardır. İran yaylasının ve Kafkasya bölgesinin buzlarla örtülü olması, Aral-Hazar denizinin kutup buzullarının güney cephesini çevirdikleri bu devirde Türkistandaki halk, harici bir engellemeye maruz kalmaksızın kendi kendilerine oluşum devirlerini geçirmişlerdir. Bu oluşum devrinin birçok kademeleri olduğu şüphesizdir. Bu kademelerden biri insanın taş balta, taş ok ucu kullandığı zamana kadar olan devir, diğeride ev inşasından en eski Anau medeniyetine kadar olan devirdir.

Buzul devrinin sonlarında Orta Asyada sıcak bir iklimin başlaması, Türkistan halkının medeniyet yolundaki seyrini kamçılamıştır. Aral-Hazar iç denizleri etrafı adeta bir İç Asya Akdenizi kıyıları halini almış, bu şartların gereği olarak bu bölgeler o zamanki dünyanın en ileri şartlarını toplayan bir alem olmuş, iklimin ılımanlığı, gıdanın bolluğu buralardaki insanların çok fazla üreyip çoğalmalarını ve hızla ilerlemelerini sağlamıştır.

Fakat daha sonraları şiddetlenmiş olan kuruma olayı bu mutlu hayatı güçleştirmeye başlamıştır. Tabiatın yavaş yavaş kısırlaşması, insanlara gıdalarını kendi zekalarının yardımıyla suni olarak yetiştirmeye zorlamıştır. Orta Asya halkını erkenden ziraata ve hayvanları ehlileştirmeye yönelten etken işte bu durum olmuştur. Aynı etken daha sonraları, bir takım tecrübeleri izleyip suni sulama yollarını da bulduracaktı.

Orta Asyanın kurumasının ilerlemesi, geçen zamanla birçok yerlerin çoraklaşması, üzerinde yaşanılabilen birçok ovaları çölleştirmiş, bu da bu ilk medeniyetin daha geniş bir sahaya yayılmasına sebep olmuştur. Yani önceden uygun alanlarda yoğun bir halde yaşayan bu ilk kültür temsilcileri, yavaşça olan kuruma neticesinde iskan kabiliyetini kaybeden bu alanları terk ederek yaşamaya daha elverişli alanlara dağılmışlardır.

Pumpelly bir taraftan Türkistanda yaptığı araştırmalara, diğer taraftan da Anau kazılarının verilerine dayanarak şu iki hususu tespit etmektedir:

1.Orta Asyada buğday ziraatına milattan 8000 sene önce (yani kuzey kurganının kuruluşundan önce) başlanmış olmasına ve hayvanların, ehlileştirilmesinin 6800-8000 tarihleri arasında yapılmış bulunmasına göre Orta Asyada ziraat ve çiftçilik hayatı erkenden başlamış, ilk asıl hayat olmuştur.

2.Çok erkenden toprağa bağlanmış olan insanlar, kuraklığın artması sonucunda, hayvanların ehlileştirilmesinden önce, biri vahalara sığınan çiftçi halk, diğeri ötede beride dolaşmaya başlayan avcı halk olmak üzere iki gruba ayrılmıştır.

Fakat asırların geçmesiyle beraber gitgide artan kuraklık sonucunda iklimin sürekli olarak kötüleşmesi, çiftçi halkı da yeni baştan çölleşmeye başlayan vahalarını terk ederek başka yerlere göçmeye zorlamış olduğu gibi göçebeleri de artık çölleşen steplerden yarı kurak alanlara çekilmeye ve buralarda yayılmaya sürüklemiştir. Bununla birlikte bu göçebe halkın da milattan önceki dördüncü binde vaha halkından hayvanat ve bitki yetiştirmek usulünü almış oldukları tahmin edilmektedir.

Göçler devrinde göçebelerin göçleri başlıca Avrasya stepleri üzerinden ve Karadenizin kuzeyinden olmuştur. Vaha halkının göçleri ise güney-doğuda Hong-Hoc, güneyde İndus, batıda ise Fırat Dicle Nil ve Kızılırmak boylarına doğru olmuştur.

Anaunun temsil ettiği neolitik kültürün bu kadar eski olması ve bu kültürün daha eski bir kültürün devamı bulunması, Orta Asya neolitik kültürünün çok eski bir zamanda ve her halde milattan önce 20.000′den çok önce başlamış olmasını gerektirmektedir.

*Anau Kazı Çalışması*

Anau kazısını yapmış olan Pumpelly, burada bulduğu ilk devir medeniyetinin kıdemini tasvir ederken şu satırları yazıyor: Başlangıcı arzın derinliklerine gömülmüş olan ve tepesinde iskeletler bulunan Türkistanın Anau medeniyetine, bu uzun geçmiş kültürüne baktığımız zaman Mezopotamya ve Mısırın uzak bir devire ait malum kültürlerinden daha eski bir çağda 2000 yıl devam etmiş olan bir medeniyetin hayaliyle karşılaşmış oluyoruz: Daha başlangıçta evli barklı bir köy hayatı görünüyor. Kadınlar iplik büküyor, dokuma yapıyor, ekip biçiyor, zahireyi değirmen taşında öğütmeyi, fırınlarda ekmek pişirmeyi biliyorlardı. Çömlekçilik sanatkarları kaplara şekiller veriyor, uzak zamanlardan miras kalan boyalarla üzerlerine şekiller çiziyorlardı. Tarlalarda erkekler toprağı sürüyor, vahşi hayvan sürülerini ateşte sertleştirilmiş oklarla avlıyor, dağlarda koyunları kovalıyorlardı. Bu manzara insanlığın barbarlıktan medeniyete geçiş halidir. Ehli hayvanlarımızın ve eski dünyada devrim yapmak üzere atın insan kontrolü altına alınmasının başlangıcını burada görüyorum

----------

